# Rn



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

I am very very excited to announce that Dallas has a RN title now!!! In spite of me being a bit under the weather we got two legs for a total of 4. Didn't want him to be lopsided with 3 legs!! I'm such a proud mama!!:


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! :--big_grin:

Way to go Dallas!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woo-hooo!! Congratulations on a job well done


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

How wonderful - Congratulations!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

That is wonderful news! Congrats!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Well done, both of you! Congrats!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Yeah Dallas! Keep up the good work!!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Yay! Congrats Dallas!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Go Dallas! Congratulations on being a Rally star. The team work is awesome.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Congrats!!!


----------

